# shubunkin deadly ulcer problem



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Can anyone help me solve this problem. We recently went through the process of setting up our outdoor fish pond, treated the water as required and so on. We then purchased a few small goldfish and two shubunkins.

Shubunkin 1 developed an ulcer type wound on it's side a few days after being put into the pond, we thought it was due to an injury of some sort so when it died we weren't at all surprised. 

I have just found Shubunkin 2 dead at the bottom of the pond, it too has suffered with this ulceration of its side for a little while now (at least a month).

The goldfish are looking as healthy as they should and because of that we are confused. My stepdad is the fish person of the family (im the reptile person) but he is asking if anyone has any idea of what may have caused these ulcers.

Here is an image of the one I found dead today. (Sorry if your a easily grossed out).










thanks


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

What is the pond size?
Have you tested the water for ammonia, nitrites etc?

It would be helpful if you could tell us those. : victory:


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry for such a delayed reply I have been away since I posted this thread.

Um I don't think the ammonia levels or nitrates have been tested recently but surely if they were not adequate then the other goldfish would have been affected in the same manner.

As for the pond size, unsure on measurements but it's kinda like a small hot tub. Maybe about a meter deep and 1.5 meters in diameter (we will be adding to the collection when we have resolved this problem).

Thanks for replying. : victory:

Oh I think I should add that I am not the regular keeper of the pond fish my step dad is. Just incase you were beginning to think I was a rubbish fish keeper. lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

could it be a heron wound? they do look similar?


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Well that's what I thought at first but it happened to both shu's but they were similar wounds.... 

We have never seen any herons in our area as there aren't many other ponds by us plus ours is brand new.


----------



## paulchall84 (Jun 12, 2008)

whats in the pond as in rocks plants 
the fish look in not bad shape apart from the ulcer his/her eyes look clear 
it looks like bacteria in the skin from like a bite or from rubbing on a rock or some thing like that 
i must say that tropical fish are what i keep not pond fish so i could be wrong


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

paulchall84 said:


> whats in the pond as in rocks plants
> the fish look in not bad shape apart from the ulcer his/her eyes look clear
> it looks like bacteria in the skin from like a bite or from rubbing on a rock or some thing like that
> i must say that tropical fish are what i keep not pond fish so i could be wrong



As this shoal of fish are to start off the pond we only have some small plants in plastic trays with small gravel in. I believe these plant trays are sat in some sort of building brick that we have treated to be safe. 

this sounds minimal for pond enrichment but there is plenty of hiding places and shaded areas for the fish to hide away in. These hiding places are like behind the bricks.

I would have thought however that if the wound was as a result of a scratch or a bite it would not be as rounded as it looks in the picture.

Thank you, the other few fish are in good condition and are very lively and feed well. We have recently added a few more goldfish to the shoal and they too are fine.


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

For those of you who tried to help and/or are interested as to what caused these ulcers it seems an internal systemic bacterial infection (Pseudomonas, Aeromonas, Virbo bacteria species) was the cause of it all.

It is still however a mystery as to what the cause of the bacteria was exactly but thanks to a really helpful guide i found i managed to come to my conclusion.

The treatment for this is a simple Anti ulcer water treatment.A good one i found to use is the Blagdon branded anti ulcer treatment.

These internal baterial infections are difficult to diagnose prior to death as they work from the inside out but if caught soon enough and treated accuratly the effects can be reversed.

It was once thought that without veterinary prescribed medication this infection was impossible to treat.


----------

